

Hastur: Open-Source Scalable Metrics with Cassandra - BruceM
http://www.datastax.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/C2012-Hastur-NoahGibbs.pdf

======
BruceM
Links to other materials:

Video for the talk for these slides: <http://youtu.be/r2nGBUuvVmc>

Server: <https://github.com/ooyala/hastur-server>

Ruby client: <https://github.com/ooyala/hastur>

------
kodablah
Almost exactly what I have been developing except I'm using D for the agent,
sigar for the system metrics, and thrift for the communication.

What are the community's thoughts on requiring Ruby for the agent to run?
Also, are there plans to make this cross platform is this just scratching an
itch for Ooyala?

